
Ask HN: Can someone teach me tensors? - jharohit
I have undergraduate engineering background. I am looking to pick up tensors so that I can delve into GR. Any good resource suggestions? Or better still anyone free to give some lessons on Skype? Will appreciate it.
======
jharohit
Found 2 good lecture notes by t'Hooft & Sean Carroll which talk about tensors
in relationship with GR
[http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~gadda001/goodtheorist/gr.htm...](http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~gadda001/goodtheorist/gr.html)

